# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Project Update #24: Join Us For Our Sixth Update

## Eddie

*Project Update #24: Join Us For Our Sixth Update*Posted by Ben Reytblat ♥ Like

Please join us for our sixth Hangout!  
TIME: Wednesday, July 30, 9 pm EST (UTC-5:00)
At the last few hangouts, we shared with you our progress, answered questions, and shared our "to-do" list with you, and this time will no exception.
We'll use AnyMeeting again. You can register for the hangout at any time, and AnyMeeting will kindly send you a reminder.
http://www.anymeeting.com/PIID=EA58DC89844930
The service will ask to install a plug-in into your browser, but doesn't require an account or registration. 
Please plan to spend a few minutes installing the plugin and getting it working with the right settings. If you have a web cam on your computer, you're welcome to turn it on, but please be aware that we will probably record the video and post it publicly later.
If you can't get in, please send us a message through Kickstarter with the questions that you wanted to ask, and we'll try to answer them live. That way when the video gets posted, you'll be able to hear the answer as well.
Please let me know if you have any questions.
Ben

----------

